# Heavy bag training



## ryen (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi guys,

i'm trying to improve my endurance and general fitness, and thought about buying a heavy bag to train on. The only question for me right now is: which one? Can anyone recommend one, based on the following bits of information about me and my training: I'am doing TKD, and am thus looking for a bag on which i can train kicks and punches. It shouldn't be too heavy, about 50-70 lbs would be fine. It should be able to endure outdoor weather, since i've got absolutely no room indoor. I am pretty flexible about the price, but i guess my  max. so far is 250 USD. I would really appreciate any help, hints and general insight on this 

Thanks in advance,
ryen


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2006)

All I can say is I have had the same everlast for 20 years. That either means I didn't use it much or it is a pretty good bag.

I will also add it is pretty beat up, most of the outer covering is gone and I have in the last few years had to bend the d-hooks back in place a few times to keep the bag hanging from the chains. But it has never been outdoors. 

I prefer the hang from the ceiling type to the sit on the floor type, but that is a personal preference.

I am considering replacing the bag soon, I think after 20 years I go my moneys worth out of it.


----------



## Jimi (Apr 15, 2006)

I like Everlast, they make great bags, and so does Ringside. They make several size bags, so look into the size and weight you want. I am not sure about any heavy bags that can really stand outdoor conditions 24/7. I was always taught to bring your bag down and under cover if it is used outside, in case of foul weather. If you invest in a leather bag, (one of my favorites)  it won't leave abrasions on bare fists and feet, but they must be maintanenced weekly by wiping it clean.  Some training camps in Thailand leave their bags up outdoors most of the time even in rainy weather, look into what camps like this prefer. I'm sure others on this forum will give their insights. NOTE: Canvas bags left outside can absorb moisture (even from just morning dew) and can grow mold and ruin it, I lost a good set of leather Thai Pads due to my negligence that way. Best of luck


----------



## ryen (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey, thanks for your replies, i appreciate it. Well, i wasn't really planning on letting the bag stay outside all year, just most of the time, e.g. spring/summer/fall. Also i could take it in if the weather gets too bad. Cleaning the bag is OK, i guess that's the price to pay for quality. A little cleaning is not gonna kill me anyway, hehe. I will heed your advice about Canvas bags, thanks for that.

And -  20 years? Da-yamn. That's really all i can say about that. Seems like Everlast is not just a name.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 15, 2006)

Before I bought an Everlast bag, I just filled an old canvas dufflebag with sand.  If you need to go on the cheap, it's great.

Jeff


----------



## ryen (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, i have been eyeing this one for the past hour or so:
http://store.everlastboxing.com/indoor-outdoor-heavy-bag-70lb.html

Any comments/reviews/recommendations or the like on it?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks good to me.  Everlast does make great stuff.  I'll have to try one of those rubber filled bags.  You might want to try out Fairtex as well.  I have one of thier bannanna bags and it's held up really well for about 10 years now.

http://www.fairtexgear.com/html_documents/gear/gear_products.asp?cat_id=4

Jeff


----------



## still learning (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello, The next question should be? ....Canvas or Vinyl

Well guys..which one would you choose?  Canvas? ..or Vinyl?

.....Aloha


----------



## ryen (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the link jeffj. Fairtex looks neat too, but kinda expensive, heh.

About the canvas or vinyl thing: i think i will go with vinyl, because jimi warned me about canvas absorbing moisture and going moldy.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 16, 2006)

One thing I liked about the canvas over the vinyl (haven't owned a canvas bag in years) is how it calloused up your knuckles.  Almost like having a makiwara.

Jeff


----------



## still learning (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello, So far base on the above comments: One for canvas, One for vinyl

ta! da! will this be the tie breaker?  I choose ? ...  this one because you do not need gloves and get really bad skin burns if you do not use gloves or shoes?

V I N Y L  ..!!!

next question? size and colors..."well" guys help us out here? ..Aloha


----------



## Marginal (Apr 16, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Well guys..which one would you choose? Canvas? ..or Vinyl?


 
Vinyl. I hate rugburn.


----------



## phlaw (Apr 17, 2006)

If it will be outside at all go with Canvas.


----------



## ryen (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, i bought the indoor/outdoor bag from Everlast (vinyl). I figured it's good enough for me, at least so far. Thanks for your help guys, it's nice to have a forum like this where you can get some advice


----------



## still learning (Apr 17, 2006)

ryen said:
			
		

> Well, i bought the indoor/outdoor bag from Everlast (vinyl). I figured it's good enough for me, at least so far. Thanks for your help guys, it's nice to have a forum like this where you can get some advice


 
Hello, Good choice..should last a long time....enjoy the workouts...Aloha


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 17, 2006)

Just make sure to remember to wear the proper hand wraps so your don't screw up your wrists.  A little off center hit can mess your wrists up pretty bad.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 17, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Just make sure to remember to wear the proper hand wraps so your don't screw up your wrists. A little off center hit can mess your wrists up pretty bad.


 
Yes, good bag gloves and wrapped wrists are a must!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## ryen (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I figured the same thing, and bought me the Playwell Wrist Wrap gloves, which can be found here http://www.playwell.co.uk/store/acatalog/Mixed_Martial_Arts_And_Grappling_Gloves_.html (near the bottom). I hope they will do the trick.


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 17, 2006)

One more thing.  Make sure when your punching that you dont let your hands "ride" the bag.  Like make sure to pull them back, nothing like a sand bag thats 75 pounds coming back on your wrist, elbow and shoulder to mess you up good after a while.  Especially if you are using a longer than normal chain.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 17, 2006)

If it's going to be outside, rig it so you can take it down when you are done and store it inside.  If it lives outside, once the weather turns bad it probably won't last very long.  the shell and the stuffing can rot, depending on what it is made of.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 17, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Just make sure to remember to wear the proper hand wraps so your don't screw up your wrists. A little off center hit can mess your wrists up pretty bad.


 
Are you "capping" your fists? This will help prevent injury to the wrist. If you're not familiar with the technique, just make a fist and then move your thumb so that it is pressing down on top of your pointer finger. 

There are several advantages. By placing your thumb in this manner you utilize the muscles on top of your forearm that were previously not being used. These muscles help add support to your wrist so that it is less likely to "give" upon impacting a target. Try this test: Make a "normal" fist. Press it against the wall so that your wrist is bent. Notice the angle. Now "cap" your fist and repeat. Notice the angle is not nearly as extreme.  

Just a friendly suggestion. =) Hope it helps!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 17, 2006)

I'd say get a vinyl bag & hand wraps & gloves. I'd also recommend wearing shoes (even MA shoes) instead of going bare foot.

I have a Century XXL bag & it works just fine in the back yard. I fill it w/ water so I can drain it when it gets cold.

Best wishes on your new home gym!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 17, 2006)

Being as your intent in buying this is improved overall fitness.  After you get done smacking the crap out of it pick it up and carry it around for a while...on your shoulders, in a bear hug, whatever.  Very common in strongman and many times contested.

Will build endurance like no other.


----------



## ryen (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all the advice guys. I considered buying shoes, and will probably do so now. I'll watch out about "riding" the bag as well, hadn't thought of it, so i am grateful that you mentioned it. Gonna try out that capping technique too.

About carrying it around, i don't know, that may be a bit much for me, at least to start with, but i'm gonna give it a try.

Thanks again for sharing your knowledge


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 18, 2006)

You got it bud.  Welcome to the fountain of knowledge...just watch out for that Bob guy


----------



## Jimi (Apr 18, 2006)

If you want a good way to secure your bag so it can be easily put up and taken down, this is my input. Buy a mountain climbing hook (caribiner- did I spell that right?) and attach it to the top of the heavy bags chains where they come together. Then just adjust your rope or chain to hang where you will have the height you want. Remember, If you hang your bag from a high anchor, it will run after you hit it hard because it is suspended from a longer rope or chain it will have a greater diameter of swing. This will help with cardio/endurance by making you chase it. If you hang it from a low anchor, it will not run as much or as far, so it will stand it's ground so to speak. Also if you are interested, I know a way to lift the heavy bag so you will be less likely to hurt your back if forced to lift and hang it by yourself. May be confusing to list here, but if you want I will try. Learned it from my old ameteur boxing coach, "You want to hit my bags, you put it up & take it down yourself, I ain't your mama" HAHAHA. I get long winded sometimes when I express my opinion. PEACE


----------



## ryen (Apr 18, 2006)

Heya,

thanks for the idea and advice. I was thinking about something like that actually. I would love to hear your advice on how to lift the bag, since it seems like i'm going to be doing that quite a lot


----------



## ryen (Apr 19, 2006)

Well i'll be damned. Just got an e-mail from Everlast, telling me that the shippping cost is NOT what they estimated when i ordered my bag, but instead went from 50 USD up to 260 USD. This means i won't be able to afford it. So right now i am looking for a more local supplier, e.g. one resident in Denmark, the country i live in. I have been looking for some time now, and have also spoken with a local sport shop where i was told that they do not order Everlast because they have a contract with some other company. Problem is that i live on a not-so-big island, and there are not many sport shops here. And the guy at the shop i visited told me that none of these shops order from Everlast. I haven't had much luck on the Internet either, i've found some danish sites selling heavy bags, but only quite few that sell Everlast. And none that sell the outdoor/indoor bag i wanted. Sorry for all the whining, but i wanted to ask if there perhaps is a fellow citizen of Denmark around here, who could give me a hint as where to buy a decent heavy bag, be it via Internet, Phone or whatever. I really want that bag :|


----------



## Carol (Apr 19, 2006)

Ryen, 

Can these folks help?  

http://sport-tiedje.dk/en/everlast/everlast.htm


----------



## ryen (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey there, thanks for the reply. Yeah, i was looking at that site earlier, but it doesn't list the outdoor/indoor bag either. So right now i am considering just buying a normal bag and taking it in whenever the sun doesn't shine. Thanks again for actually putting effort into finding a danish site, i can imagine it's not easy when you don't speak the language (even though that particular site might be in english)


----------



## still learning (Apr 19, 2006)

Hello, Garage/sundays sales are good places to look if you have the time.  Over the years I have found several at good prices including alot of other martial art equipments.

Buying from a local store will save you the shipping cost.  Try Wal-marts they carry time to time.

Your local papers for ads sales....

An army surplus store look for a duffel bag...stuff with old clothes/and foam bed tops, will work too.

E-bay? ....some places sell the bags empty/or the ones you fill with water/sand and you stuff them..shipping cost...very small here.....search around....

I even found a vinyl wrap for the canvas bags...was hard to put on..but it work well.....Aloha


----------



## Marginal (Apr 19, 2006)

This one doens't seem to offer Everlast, but one more Danish MA supplier...

http://www.sportspro.dk

Might be able to get by with the artificial leather one.


----------



## ryen (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey, cool, hadn't found that supplier yet, thanks for the link. 

About your suggestion, still learning, well.. i live on a rather small island, and they don't really have most of that stuff here. Not a lot of other martial artists either, or at least none who are willing to part with their equipment, hehe. I considered ebay, but i don't know, i just don't like ebay. We will see, as a last resort i might do it. I checked all the local stores btw, none carry everlast heavy bags unfortuneately :|
Thanks for your suggestions and help though.


----------



## still learning (Apr 20, 2006)

ryen said:
			
		

> Hey, cool, hadn't found that supplier yet, thanks for the link.
> 
> About your suggestion, still learning, well.. i live on a rather small island, and they don't really have most of that stuff here. Not a lot of other martial artists either, or at least none who are willing to part with their equipment, hehe. I considered ebay, but i don't know, i just don't like ebay. We will see, as a last resort i might do it. I checked all the local stores btw, none carry everlast heavy bags unfortuneately :|
> Thanks for your suggestions and help though.


 
Hello, Maybe you can make your own, any old jeans,stuff them (maybe with sand) and hang it up...the whole idea is to get your arms and legs something to hit.

Makiwara boards works too!   I once rap rope around a post and planted it...the rope does hurt more..but you can rap some rags or material like vinyl around them.

Don't need to be fancy here..just creative, let your imagination go...Best of luck to you....Aloha


----------



## still learning (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello, Have you seen people who use car tires?  They cut them up and put them on a post or wall?  Prefer "radials' , not trying to be bias here?

..Also carpets bundle up on post?  ...Aloha


----------



## ryen (Apr 20, 2006)

Heya,

well, the problem is not that i lack a bag per se, more that i can't find an outdoor bag in a local shop. I'm probably just gonna order a "normal" Everlast bag. Thanks for the tips though!


----------



## still learning (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello, "You are Welcome"  Is there such as thing as an "outdoor" training bags?  ....I have not look at a catalog for years..."Um" gotta take a look next time.

An all weather training bag?   UM? sounds like a good idea!  Never know who you will be fighting? ..maybe an outdoors person in the weather too!

....good to  prepare....Aloha


----------

